# Happy Birthday Sweet Champy



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet girl.

She is with you still and still thankful you did all you could for her. She left way too young.

Run swiftly at the bridge sweet girl, free of pain and disease.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Sweet Girl*
*Thank You For Everything You Taught Us*


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Happy birthday sweet Champy to young to be at the bridge but at least pain free and running and playing with all the other dogs at the bridge.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Champy, may all your buddies at the bridge give you a great party!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Champy*

What a beautiful girl, Champy!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CHAMPY.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweet bridge girl!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know that Champy is getting lots of belly rubs and treats on her special day at the bridge. She left you way to soon.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Champy, far too young to be at the bridge, but you are in safe paws now


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl. I know you are missed so very very uch and will aways be lov ed. And you will never be forgotten. I still love and think of my sweet precious ones that I lost as far back is l956--the l ove never dies.


----------

